# Mitsubishi MHK2 and Honeywell Internet Gateway



## Aerospace13 (5 mo ago)

Hello all,
Just wondering if anyone has tried this ...... Will a Mitsubishi MIFH2 receiver that communicates with a MRCH2 tstat via RedLink (this is the MHK2) connect and also communicate with a Honeywell RedLink internet gateway ?
The Mitsubishi Kumo cloud WiFi adapter is over $300 whereas the Honeywell internet gateway is less than $100. The Kumo cloud WiFi adapter connects to the MIFH2 RedLink receiver by a cable but the Honeywell gateway via RedLink so maybe the MIFH2 can't talk to 2 RedLink devices (tstat and internet gateway) ??
Thanks in advance


----------

